# Family, School, Ranger Regiment.



## Chontair (Mar 25, 2018)

At the moment I am a 135 pound 5'7 Junior currently attending high school. I come from an entirely Muslim family (excluding myself) 

Some three months ago I came across the Regiment, the obvious Army recruiting videos came first and then I began to do my own research to see if this is something I'd really want. I looked into Basic Training, Airborne and the qualifications for RASP and after thoroughly exploring the challenges that come with pursuing such an endeavor I decided this is what I wanted. (Pursuing an 11x or 13f Option 40)

My APFT Scores are as follows, 41 Ranger push-ups (Back straight, chest touching floor, arms locking out) before my form begins to lack any resemblance of a push-up. 87 sit-ups and a 14:42 2 mile run. I've also purchased a rucksack and an extra pair of boots to help prepare myself for rucks. I'm well aware these scores are by no means anywhere near the Ranger standard, I couldn't even complete a 2 minute mile at first but i'm working hard and I will achieve and surpass the standards. 

School wise I am a solid A-B student, but this is where i'm presented with the dilemma I came to seek help for. My parents are entirely anti-military. They approach the situation as viewing any Soldier, Marine, Sailor or Airman to be heartless murderers in an unjust war. They approach the situation with ignorance, an entire lack of understanding or willingness to hear any other point of view. My father has gone as far as to say he would disown me if I even entertained the idea of joining the military (bit late for that one) Both of my brothers took the conventional route of attending college and getting a secure desk job which is perfectly fine but now this is expected of me and I have no intention of doing this. 

I'd appreciate advice on how I should go about this, my birthday is in June and by the time I graduate next year which will be some time late May, I will have not committed to any college and the facade of any existing interest in pursuing a higher education will diminish and the result worries me. "Suck it up buttercup" yadda yadda, I completely understand and if it comes down to it, I will. I will join something that is bigger than myself and pursue the career I want to pursue. I don't want to come off as having the "I'm gon get mine" attitude, I'm a captain on the wrestling team and we emphasize teamwork and I fully understand that as a ranger the whole base support is working as a team. I just need advice on the best way to go about this and it breaks my heart that out of all problems I will experience this has to be one of them. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2018)

I cannot help you with anything Ranger related, but permit me to get some clarification?  


Chontair said:


> I come from an entirely Muslim family (excluding myself)


In the spirit of better understanding the relationship between you and your parents, What does the agove mean?  That your family practices Islam but you do not?


----------



## Chontair (Mar 25, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I cannot help you with anything Ranger related, but permit me to get some clarification?
> 
> In the spirit of better understanding the relationship between you and your parents, What does the agove mean?  That your family practices Islam but you do not?


Throughout my younger years Islam was pushed on me relentlessly, I was to read the quran, follow all customs and pray five times a day. As I grew I began making my own decisions and realized the religion in my personal opinion to be very backwards so I strayed from it.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Mar 25, 2018)

It sound like you’re on the right track, but keep working on the pushups and get the run time down. Also unless I missed it you need to start incorporating pull ups as well.  

It sucks that the family isn’t supportive, but the ultimate decision lies with you. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2018)

Chontair said:


> Throughout my younger years Islam was pushed on me relentlessly, I was to read the quran, follow all customs and pray five times a day. As I grew I began making my own decisions and realized the religion in my personal opinion to be very backwards so I strayed from it.



 Your journey will be that much more difficult without the support of family, best of success to you.


----------



## Chontair (Mar 25, 2018)

I'll do my best. 

Any advice on how to break it to them later on? possibly a presentation to give them a better understanding? I have no idea. Also, I've heard some recruiters are even willing to come in person to explain to parents who oppose the decision what the military is about. Does this hold any truth? I'm sure they'll go to any length to get the signature.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Mar 25, 2018)

Honestly, if your father has gone as far to say he’d disown you, I don’t think there’s much that would change his mind.


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 25, 2018)

Chontair said:


> I'll do my best.
> 
> Any advice on how to break it to them later on? possibly a presentation to give them a better understanding? I have no idea. Also, I've heard some recruiters are even willing to come in person to explain to parents who oppose the decision what the military is about. Does this hold any truth? I'm sure they'll go to any length to get the signature.


Don’t sweat the PT too much. You will improve through basic. Get as good as you can now though, focus on doing 5 milers for time. Your sit ups are really good so just add some weighted push ups that helped me. Save the rucking- your runs will build your legs up and they will gradually work you up to a 12 miler in basic and you won’t waste the money. Prep yourself for some serious weird looks when you tell people you’re from a Muslim family. It won’t be career ending by any means but be ready to work that little bit harder to prove yourself. You show you’re a good dude no one will care, but the Army has enough fuck headed bigots that they won’t care, even if you’re a good dude. I’ll say as far as having family support it may be a blessing- you’ll have to bond with your buddies and really make them your family. Do what you want in this life man- either they come around or you leave them behind. You sound like a decent kid with a good head on your shoulders, so keep up the hard work and “do you, BooBoo.”


----------



## Etype (Mar 25, 2018)

Do you speak a second language?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2018)

Out of curiosity, is it just your father?

At this point you are what, 16 or 17?  Not having a relationship with mom/dad can be a scary thought...but in 10 years you will be near 30 years old.  Where will you be?  In the United States Army, kicking in doors and living your dream, or sitting in an office hating yourself for not trying, and resenting your dad for holding you back.


----------



## Chontair (Mar 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Don’t sweat the PT too much. You will improve through basic. Get as good as you can now though, focus on doing 5 milers for time. Your sit ups are really good so just add some weighted push ups that helped me. Save the rucking- your runs will build your legs up and they will gradually work you up to a 12 miler in basic and you won’t waste the money. Prep yourself for some serious weird looks when you tell people you’re from a Muslim family. It won’t be career ending by any means but be ready to work that little bit harder to prove yourself. You show you’re a good dude no one will care, but the Army has enough fuck headed bigots that they won’t care, even if you’re a good dude. I’ll say as far as having family support it may be a blessing- you’ll have to bond with your buddies and really make them your family. Do what you want in this life man- either they come around or you leave them behind. You sound like a decent kid with a good head on your shoulders, so keep up the hard work and “do you, BooBoo.”



I appreciate the advice. I really do. I firmly believe that being a part of something bigger than myself, a certain sense of brotherhood is all I need. I believe I am blessed by the grace of god for being driven by everything but money and for that I am thankful.




Etype said:


> Do you speak a second language?



I speak Turkish fluently although it's getting a little rusty I can understand and respond with confidence.



Ooh-Rah said:


> Out of curiosity, is it just your father?
> 
> At this point you are what, 16 or 17?  Not having a relationship with mom/dad can be a scary thought...but in 10 years you will be near 30 years old.  Where will you be?  In the United States Army, kicking in doors and living your dream, or sitting in an office hating yourself for not trying, and resenting your dad for holding you back.



I'm 16 turning 17 in June, it's mainly my father but I sense a feeling of resentment from my mother as well, she's just not as outspoken about it. I don't know what my brothers think about it (two brothers, one graduated from college with a degree in computer science and the other is a freshman in college) I don't think either of them are very involved in religion whatsoever and i'm hopeful they'll come alone. Also, no kidding, my father forces Turkish nationalism on myself and my brothers and since they're off to college I get the full force impact of it all from now on. I oppose nearly all of his viewpoints although I am not very outspoken about it and usually respond with "I understand" "yes" "okay". There's a real big detachment between us and sure it's rough but I guess I just gotta make due with the hand I was dealt.


----------



## Etype (Mar 25, 2018)

Chontair said:


> I speak Turkish fluently although it's getting a little rusty I can understand and respond with confidence.


I would seriously consider 35M and 35P. 11B and 13F are wonderful MOSs, but NOT for someone who is bilingual in a high-demand language.

Don't squander your ability, capitalize on it! We have a lot of qualified 11 and 13 series candidates, but not many native- or high-proficiency Turkish speakers.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 25, 2018)

Keep your language skills up, no matter what you decide to do in life.  Knowing a 2nd language is HUGE in life.


----------



## Chontair (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a ton of options and I'd be stupid to not explore them. 

I have a year and a half to make my mind up about what MOS I really want so a lot can change from now and then. From what I understand the 35 series is a VERY high demand MOS and although it doesn't interest me as much as having my boots on the ground I have a long while to take a good hard look at all MOSs.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 26, 2018)

You could even go to uni and do the military after.


----------



## Etype (Mar 26, 2018)

Chontair said:


> From what I understand the 35 series is a VERY high demand MOS and although it doesn't interest me as much as having my boots on the ground I have a long while to take a good hard look at all MOSs.


 35Ms and Ps may get out and about more than you think. The key for them is to highlight themselves as technically and physically competent.


----------



## Chontair (Mar 26, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> You could even go to uni and do the military after.



I'm taking the SATs this year in order to keep my options open but I have my mind set on enlisting.



Etype said:


> 35Ms and Ps may get out and about more than you think. The key for them is to highlight themselves as technically and physically competent.



Not ruling any of my options out, when do you think is the right time to go on out and talk to a recruiter? is anytime too soon or would it be in my best interests to gather information now?


----------

